
Why have humans never found aliens? – Where is everybody? (2018) - mpweiher
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2018/10/11/why-have-humans-never-found-aliens
======
simonblack
Our technology only lets us hear, speak or detect stuff that's within just a
few light years. Our galaxy is tens of thousands of light-years across.

In earthly terms that's like saying "I walked to the end of the street and
didn't find any Eskimos. So there's no such people."

There could be hundreds, thousands, or even millions of alien planets within
our own galaxy but we are unable to detect them, and so they might as well not
exist at all.

~~~
krapp
> Our galaxy is tens of thousands of light-years across.

And ours is only one of billions, perhaps _trillions_ , of galaxies in the
observable universe.

------
_Schizotypy
What kind of question is this, you think we should find aliens on the moon?
Really? Because that's essentially as far as we've gone.

